# Wordpress - Sidebar Widget Überschrift entfernen



## foofighter1 (16. Dezember 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, geneva, lucida,]Hallo zusammen,

es geht um folgende Website: www.morethancrossed.net/cms. (WP3.3)

In der Sidebar benutze ich das Widget von NextGEN Gallery, um eine Slideshow laufen zu lassen.

Wie kann ich den gelben Balken mit der Überschrift entfernen?

Danke![/font]


----------



## wertzû (1. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ladet die seite garnicht (ausser der background). Entweder liegts am Server oder an dem Code


----------

